
Air Force Maj. Harold Hering and the forbidden question that cost him his career - smacktoward
https://slate.com/human-interest/2011/02/nuclear-weapons-how-cold-war-major-harold-hering-asked-a-forbidden-question-that-cost-him-his-career.html
======
ggm
Interesting read. Would make huge sense to juxtapose this with the Russian who
also didn't turn the key, his consequences and life outcomes.

The not so hidden scary part is the sotto voice "it's still not resolved"
part. I guess this is why the pugwash clock keeps up in the top left quadrant.

